# G&H 1/4" Connector Plug Supplier Needed



## vadsy (Dec 2, 2010)

Where are people in Canada buying the G&H right angle 1/4" plugs these days? US supplier might be alright as well, suggestions are always appreciated.

I need a handful more to finish off a project so I'd like them to match the existing ones.

Thanks


----------



## GWN! (Nov 2, 2014)

Here are a couple of stabs at the dark.


Allied Electronics Canada carry G&H plugs. I used to order a lot of electronics parts and components from them when I was building amps and other audio gear but it has been a while. I do not know if they are competitive with USA prices on G&H products.

http://ca-en.alliedelec.com/g-h-industries-rf2pnnn/70404285/. For the regular 1/4 right angle and

http://ca-en.alliedelec.com/g-h-industries-rfqpnnn/70404288/ For the quiet 1/4 right angle plug

Lava cables in the USA also carry them. Canadian Lava dealers like ElectricMojo may be able too get them for you.

http://www.lavacable.com/index.php?id=46

Hopefully someone will pipe up and give you a local place to buy them.


----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

I think I have a bunch of them in the basement, new. Not sure how many are right angle would have to check


----------



## vadsy (Dec 2, 2010)

Thanks GWN, I've dealt with Allied before but didn't think of them in this case.

Scott, if you have some I would take them off your hands. I found a couple more this afternoon in a drawer so I'm down to needing 4 but would take extras.


----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

vadsy said:


> Thanks GWN, I've dealt with Allied before but didn't think of them in this case.
> 
> Scott, if you have some I would take them off your hands. I found a couple more this afternoon in a drawer so I'm down to needing 4 but would take extras.


I will take a peek in the morning and see what I have down there. Straights for sure..... but not sure on the RH


----------

